# I DID IT:)



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I got the research center to do clinical trials with Mike's tapes. To say I am happy about this would be an understatement. Woo Hoo







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Congratulations Eric!!!!







------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Eric, what an accomplishment! That's great!!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Persist, I just got done thanking Jeff and others on the discussion forum. But, a huge thanks to you as well for turning me on to the whole thing in the first place. It is a direct cause and effect from your actions and you played a huge part in it all so you know.







Thanks Persist. I hope your feeling okay.







Thanks Shyra.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Congratulations again oh persuasive one. We are bowing down in awe!!!







Seriously so happy for you & Mike. This is great news for all of us. BQ


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

WELL DONE Eric!!! Keep up the good work spreading the word. We're all proud of you.AZ


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2001)

Super !!!Eric 1, IBS ZERO !!!!Well done, Eric...Regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

JeanG


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

eric....you da man!!!!*places a lei over his handsome head* great job, good going!!! we are very grateful for all that you do, and continue to do, for this board and all the people here. way to go!!!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

This is absolutely FANTASTIC news!!!! Having the sessions in research trials in the States will go a long way in advancing this valuable complementary treatment to physician's who might otherwise be either unaware or uncertain to suggest this method for their patients. So, KUDOS, to you, Shawn, and I can't think of a better person to have accomplished such a wonderful contribution to the "cause" of helping those who suffer than yourself. Your determination, intelligence and tenacity matched with your compassion for others is applauded by not only myself, but I am sure I speak for my fellow BB Buddies!!!














HURRAY!!! CONGRATS!!!














~ Marilyn **jumps...albeit gently--for joy and hugs everyone in the "room" *****







LOL


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Eric -- once again I appreciate that thanks from you, and in fact, will savor it. It means a lot to me (surely, she thinks, if I can help others in this way, I can go on to help myself!)Proud of you. Want to say, Go, Capt'n Admundsen, go! You're following your bloodlines!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2001)

Hi All,Thanks all for the comments, Eric is surely lighting the way







Best RegardsMike


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2001)




----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Persist, I am so grateful we have helped each other out over the last couple years in our understanding of IBS, but also in the conversations we have had an life's experiences we have shared.Now I have a picture of you to go with it.







You are a very special person to me. ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

